# Crimethinc the ex worker's collective



## JamesPrice94 (Jul 14, 2017)

Just wanted to link something out, maybe someone can put these books/zines in the STP library. These are fucking rad, these have really opened my eyes to things, shaped my way of thinking. Check out days of war nights of Love especially. All books can be ordered for cost of shipping + printing or free PDF

















.







https://crimethinc.com/zines


----------



## deleted user (Jul 14, 2017)

Read all their books a few years ago and never got a job.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2017)

believe it or not, but crimethinc is what got me started working on stp way back in 2001.


----------



## deleted user (Jul 14, 2017)

Evasion and Off The Map were my favorite books from them.


----------



## deleted user (Jul 14, 2017)

They also just ran some of the best G20 coverage I've seen.


----------



## JamesPrice94 (Jul 14, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> believe it or not, but crimethinc is what got me started working on stp way back in 2001.



Thats so cool ! I just got to know their stuff while hitchhiking and travelling for the first time these last couple weeks. Met a punk freight hopping gal who gave me a copy of days of war nights of love.


----------



## JamesPrice94 (Jul 14, 2017)

Shadow said:


> They also just ran some of the best G20 coverage I've seen.



Yeah i've been following that too ! Lots of awesome videos and pics of people fighting back


----------

